# Wozu ist das Trikot gut ?



## odlo_girl (5. September 2006)

Hi Leute,

man sieht überall, dass die "ambitionierten" Radfahrer im Sommer (im Winter darunter) einen Trikot tragen, was ist der Vorteil von einem Trikot ?

Bitte nicht gleich steinigen  
Gruss - odlo_girl


----------



## wKid (5. September 2006)

dass man kein öffentliches ärgernis erregt vielleicht??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mischiman (5. September 2006)

Trikots funktionieren besser als normale T-Shirts.

Sie sind i.d.R aus Kunstfaser und verteilen den Schweiß im großflächig statt Baumwolle beim T-Shirt, welches den Schweiß lokal aufsaugt.

Dadurch kühlen Trikots besser und trocknen schneller.

Gute Trikots sind zudem vorne windgeschützt, was T-Shirts nicht sind.

Dann sind Trikots lang, manchmal hinten etwas länger, so dass die Nieren geschützt sind und haben hinten am Rücken Taschen für allen möglichen Proviant.

Ein Fahrradunterhemd drunter versteckt die positiven Effekte weiter.

Viele Grüße

Mischiman


----------



## odlo_girl (5. September 2006)

@Mischiman

Alles klar, danke !
Gruss
odlo_girl


----------



## KaschmirKönig (6. September 2006)

ein scale 40 fahren und nach dem sinn von trikots fragen?


----------



## chaoscarsten (6. September 2006)

Ausserdem kann mit einem Trikot seine Zugehörigkeit besser demonstrieren
... Ich fahr Rotwild - also nur Rotwild Trikots 

Nein nur quatsch

Alles Sinnvolle wurde schon beschrieben. 
Ausserdem sind sie bequemer beim biken, da sie nicht im Wind flattern


----------



## Spade (6. September 2006)

Mischiman schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> 
> Gute Trikots sind zudem vorne windgeschützt, was T-Shirts nicht sind.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

ist das wirklich so? Welches Trikots bzw. Hersteller bieten solche Trikots an? Bis jetzt sind mir keine begegnet. Ich fahre zur Zeit mit normalen Funktions-T-Shirts und da kühle ich eben an der Brust stark aus


----------



## elmono (6. September 2006)

"Braucht" man zwingend ein Trikot oder spezielle Fahrradbekleidung?

Ich finde eigentlich nicht, bin immer wunderbar mit Klamotten aus dem Outdoor/Jogging/Sport Allgemein Bereich ausgekommen.


----------



## jan84 (6. September 2006)

Es ist einfach ne Sache des persöhnliches Geschmacks. Wer mit T-Shirts klarkommt / seinen Spaß hat sollte ruhig weiter damit fahren, nen gescheites Trikot mal auszuprobieren kann auch net schaden. Aber wie immer gilt, entweder zur anderen Seite nix sagen oder sie wenigstens mal ausprobieren um was zu sagen zu haben. 

Die Hauptvorteile von Trikots wurde eigentlich alle schon genannt. 


grüße
jan


----------



## elmono (6. September 2006)

jan84 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist einfach ne Sache des persöhnliches Geschmacks. Wer mit T-Shirts klarkommt / seinen Spaß hat sollte ruhig weiter damit fahren, nen gescheites Trikot mal auszuprobieren kann auch net schaden. Aber wie immer gilt, entweder zur anderen Seite nix sagen oder sie wenigstens mal ausprobieren um was zu sagen zu haben.
> 
> Die Hauptvorteile von Trikots wurde eigentlich alle schon genannt.



Das sollte keine Kritik an Leuten sein, die spezielle Radklamotten tragen. Ich fahre noch nicht so lange, bzw. früher nicht so oft und habe halt genug Funktionsklamotten aus anderen Bereichen. Daher auch eher die Frage ob so ein Trikot denn auch wirklich Sinn macht. Die Taschen am Rücken finde ich z.B. schon gar nicht mal so schlecht...


----------



## godshavedaqueen (6. September 2006)

außerdem haben trikots den größeren Vorteil, dass man sie meist viel kleienr zusammenknüllen kann, und sie leichter sind. Das bringt vor allem auf Mehrtagestouren viel. Oder nur im Falle eines Wechselshirts im kleinen Trinkrucksack.

Kette rechts
godshavedaqueen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (6. September 2006)

elmono hat im Prinzip recht. Funktionsklamotten aus anderen Sportarten sind beim radfahren gut zu gebrauchen, warum auch nicht? Dem Shirt ist es egal, ob der Schweiß beim laufen, walken  oder fahren entsteht. Nur auf eine ordentliche Radhose würde ich nicht verzichten.

Andersrum benutze ich Radklamotten beim motorradfahren, Skilanglauf oder als Leisure Suit.


----------



## mimi3 (6. September 2006)

Fahr mal bei 30 Grad mit nem T-Shirt das kannste nach 30 Minuten 
auswringen, die "Funktionskleidung " funktioniert hirr mal wirklich.


----------



## D.S. (6. September 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Andersrum benutze ich Radklamotten beim motorradfahren, Skilanglauf


Hassu da mal Bilder? In Radlerhose und Trikot aufm Mopped bzw. in der Loipe?


----------



## Randy Andy (6. September 2006)

@ odlo-girl

Trikots sind so gewirkt ( eine Art ähnlich dem Stricken ) das eine Strucktur entsteht die es zuläßt das nicht der Ganze Stoff auf deiner Haut aufliegt sondern lediglich Kapilare. Die Kapilare ( man kann sich das so forstellen als seien das Rüssel ) saugen den Schweiß auf und transportieren die Feuchtigkeit an den "Oberstoff". So bleibt deine Haut Trocken und auf dem Oberstoff wir die Feuchtigkeit großflächig verteilt und verdunstet. 

Zudem sind Radtrikots so Konfektioniert/Geschnitten das sie eigentlich nur beim Radfahren richtig sitzen. Wenn Du von Rad steigst passen sie eigentlich nicht mehr wirklich ( zumindest ist das bei Wirklich guten Trikots von Adidas und Exte Ondo so ). Das ist auch gut so denn auf dem Rad haben wir ja ne ganz andere Haltung als im Stand und nur so funktioniert das ganze auch. 

Ich sag immer, sportspeziefische Kleidung bringt auf jeden fall mehr Spaß als ohne oder habt ihr schon einmal einen Eishockey spieler mit Balletschuhen gesehen?

Viel Spaß bei Radfahren mit oder ohne Trikot! 

Randy


----------



## baum77 (6. September 2006)

Jo, es gibt bike Trikots die passen wirklich "nur" beim biken. Aber das ist eher was für RR Fahrer oder CC. Der Tourer nimmt lieber normalere Sachen.

Ich selbst fahre mit einem 3,50 Euro Tchibo Trikot. Da kann ich dann ne Regenjacke hinten in die Taschen packen und nen paar Riegel, Handy...

Dann hab ich noch ein richtig jutes Trikot von Pealr Izumi. Aber ein wirklichen Mehrgewinn hat man kaum. Es schaut halt geiler aus und ist schöner und besser geschniten. Aber dafür bekomm ich dann auch 15 Tchibo Trikots D

Fahr damit - wo Du bock drauf hastt!

Achte nur bei Jacken und langen Sachen darauf das die Ärmel lang genug sind. Beim vorbeugen aufm Rad wirds sonst schnell knapp. Gleiches gilt natürlich für Rückenpartien.

Häufig fahr ich auch einfach mit nem Hemd oder nem T-Shirt. Mir ist des Wurscht.


----------



## z-martin (6. September 2006)

Hi,
bei t-shirts habe ich immer das problem, dass sie beim Radfahren zu kurz sind. fahre ich also mit Rucksack scheuert mir dieser auf der haut was NICHT angenehm ist.

Außerdem kann man in die taschen Müsliriegel, Taschentücher, die landkarte und was auch immer reinstecken. dann muss mna nciht immer den Rucksack aufmachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nikl69 (6. September 2006)

ich bin die ganze zeit nur mit baumwoll-shirts gefahren, weil mir von dem ganzen poly...irgendwas zeugs im winter immer die haare zu berge stehen  jetzt hab ich mir, just for fun, mal ein trikot geholt, wollte es mal probieren. was soll ich sagen, TOP. wenn man es nicht ausprobiert....
im gegensatz zu baumwolle, habe ich keinen nassesn flecken irgendwo, nein, blaibt alles trocken und gerade dann bei abfahrtenis das genial. is net so kalt auf der haut. auch hatte ich immer gedacht , man schwitzt mehr darunter, nö, is auch net. hält angenehm die körpertemperatur. wie das bei 40grad is weiß ich net. bei 20-25 grad isses top
werde aber maine geliebte baumwolle net entsorgen


----------



## odlo_girl (7. September 2006)

KaschmirKönig schrieb:
			
		

> ein scale 40 fahren und nach dem sinn von trikots fragen?



Warum nicht, was hat ein Rad mit einem Trikot zu tun.
Im Sommer fahre ich mit einem Funktion-Shirt ,das wie ein T-Shirt aussieht und im Winter ebenfalls.
Wie Du siehst, braucht man nicht immer einen Trikot.


----------



## skankster (7. September 2006)

Spade schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahre zur Zeit mit normalen Funktions-T-Shirts und da kühle ich eben an der Brust stark aus



funktionsunterhemd dabei??? zwiebeltaktik???

schon ok für ab etwas ambitionierte biker  

enjoy
skankster


----------



## Spade (7. September 2006)

skankster schrieb:
			
		

> funktionsunterhemd dabei??? zwiebeltaktik???
> 
> schon ok für ab etwas ambitionierte biker
> 
> ...



Probiere ich mal aus. War im laden und habe nach den Trikots mit wingeschütztem Brustbereich gefragt - Händler kannte kein Trikot bzw. Hersteller die so etwas anbieten. Habe mir jetzt für die Abfahrten und kältere Tage eine Gore Windstopper Bikeweste gegönnt. Top


----------



## Jan Itor (8. September 2006)

Ich trage Fahrradtrikots nur, weil sie meine geheime dritte Brustwarze zuverlässig verstecken. Clancy legt da großen Wert drauf!!!


----------

